# 3 way selector switch



## Cups (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm due to replace my selector (for the third time) on my ES-135. I'd love to find a great one. 
Anybody tried the Free Way? Is the switchcraft the only game in town?


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

i'm a fan of switchcraft switches personally.

I bought an allparts one by accident and I definitely prefer the feel and design of the switchcraft


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Cups said:


> I'm due to replace my selector (for the third time) on my ES-135. I'd love to find a great one.
> Anybody tried the Free Way? Is the switchcraft the only game in town?


Is your ES-135 a P-90 equipped model, or HB-equipped. If P-90, I can't see any particular advantage to paying more for the switching capabilities of the Freeway.


----------



## Cups (Jan 5, 2010)

Should have clarified; it had p-90s but there are 4 conductor humbuckers now. I have push pull pots for series/parallel switching now. They don't feel good for guitar volume purposes though but that's for another thread....


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

I'm not implying that you dont know what your doing but I would suggest that the most important component
in making your guitar sound clean and noise free is the actual wireing.
Using quality components goes with out saying BUT you still have to put all the pieces together.

Does this look like something that you'll be going for.?








and thats just on the switch end...

G.


----------



## Cups (Jan 5, 2010)

Should my switches be lasting longer? I've had the guitar for twenty years. I'd say a switch lasting ten years isn't bad but was wondering if there is something I'm missing. I'd also like to hear from people who install and fix these things. It seems there hasn't been much of an evolution to these switches.


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

The life span of a toggle switch will relate to: how much you use it; the environment and environmental changes that it is subjected to; how you maintain it; and it's initial design, materials, and construction.

On a LP type of guitar, I've encounter no switch remotely close to a Switchcraft. 

I haven't seen a Free-Way switch, but the added switching modes cause me to ponder it's long term durability and quiet operation, particularly for one who has a durability issue with a Switchcraft.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Lifespan will depend on how much you switch (for example, are you one of those folks who use rapid back and forth switching as an effect?), but also the atmospheric conditions around the guitar that may contribute to varying degrees of tarnish and its rate of accumulation. Replacement after 10 years is certainly a nuisance for an instrument of that form-factor, but in terms of cost, I would not personally consider it unreasonable.


----------



## HansenKustoms (Dec 16, 2013)

The Freeway toggles are decent quality but nowhere near as robust as switchcraft


----------

